
The Carmack Plan (2017) - climaxius
https://garbagecollected.org/2017/10/24/the-carmack-plan/
======
buttershakes
I remember fingering to read these .plan files back in the day. :) Is twitter
the modern replacement? I don't think we have anything quite as succinct.

